# Yet another kickout flashing question



## mugs001 (Jun 25, 2021)

Purchasing a home and this came up upon inspection. The inspector (in so many words) said, "ask the owner about this" but didn't flag it as a problem.

Was this done correctly? If not, was it a workaround done after the fact?

Haven't heard from the owner yet and I'll be getting a roofing contractor out there to look more closely but I wanted to know more about what I was looking at since we're in the remedy stage of the purchase.

Thanks!


----------

